
A wave-powered ferry aims to forge a new path for shipping in the Philippines - blimey74
https://news.mongabay.com/2020/04/a-wave-powered-ferry-aims-to-forge-a-new-path-for-shipping-in-the-philippines/#
======
EGKW
'Wave-powered' my ass. 'Subsidies-powered' is what this is.

